

Spry: Obnoxiously Easy iOS Development With RubyMotion - bretthopper
https://github.com/mattgreen/spry

======
thisisblurry
You might want to rename this so people don't confuse it for Adobe's
JavaScript library (<http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/spry/home.html>)

~~~
mattgreenrocks
This is a good point. It's a shame, I liked the name.

------
barumrho
Hmm, the code translates to Objective-c almost one-to-one. I don't think it
shows the potential of RubyMotion.

The thing is, when you create a table view in iOS apps, most of the work is
for design and interaction like swiping to show a set of controls.

~~~
objclxt
That's not _necessarily_ a bad thing: if you're like me (seasoned Objective-C
developer, and only the briefest exposure to Ruby) it's quite informative.

A lot of talk about RubyMotion has been about how Ruby developers and those
who aren't familiar or comfortable with Objective-C can develop for iOS. I
don't see why it can't work in the other direction as well: a nice entry point
for people familiar with Objective-C looking for an easy-in for Ruby.

~~~
jcromartie
Unfortunately, it seems like those who aren't familiar or comfortable with iOS
and Objective-C will still be _completely lost_ with RubyMotion.

~~~
sirn
I don't think diving into RubyMotion without knowing iOS API is that
overwhelming; my only first hand experience with Objective-C was when I tried
to submit a very small patch (2 lines) to open source project, yet I still
found RubyMotion to be very easy to work with.

There are few things I wish it was simpler (e.g. Core Data) but I guess this
will be fixed over time with RubyMotion wrappers and some kind of DSL.

------
mattgreenrocks
I just hacked this together last night. Assuming it is not too dynamic for the
App Store, I think it shows the true potential of RubyMotion.

~~~
cheap
I'd definitely say that seeing libraries like this reminds me of what it was
like to be a Rails developer in the early days. It's awesome to see concepts
ported over to what Ruby does so well, providing clean and beautiful
alternatives to what's been around for awhile.

~~~
adelevie
You might also be interested in this: <https://github.com/adelevie/ParseModel>

It's an Active Record(ish) syntax layer for the Parse iOS SDK.

------
chrisa
I was trying to develop a similar library, but realized that I would need
migrations pretty quickly. Do you have any ideas about the best way to do
database migrations?

~~~
mattgreenrocks
Not yet. Any suggestions are welcome!

------
abijlani
RubyMotion has potential but like any intermediary framework it will start to
show cracks when building a real world application.

~~~
jballanc
Except RubyMotion isn't an intermediary framework. It's implemented directly
on the Obj-C runtime.

------
tmuir
When did "obnoxious" even begin to approximate an adjective for ease?

Why are we OK with this conflation of language for marketing gimmicks?

------
joshmd
Matt,

I'm developing an education app and would love for it to be in Rails. Know
where to find a good Rails coder comfortable with RubyMotion and iOS?

